# SVN-Server mieten - Erfahrungen?



## Lucid (18. Jun 2014)

hi,

möchte einen svn-server mieten. habe keine lust einen eigenen aufzusetzen - möchte einen der regelmäßig backups durchführt und so. kann mir jemand einen empfehlen, bzw. von einem abraten?

mir sind sicherheit und regelmäßige backups wichtig.

wie ist zum beispiel: SaaS Hosting in Perfektion - Redmine, Git, SVN Hosting

oder der Subversion-Hosting :: Made in Germany.

danke schonmal


----------



## turtle (19. Jun 2014)

Let me google that for you


----------



## Lucid (19. Jun 2014)

du held :applaus: - ich wollte wissen, ob jemand erfahrungen mit anbietern hat...


----------



## turtle (19. Jun 2014)

Muss es unbedingt SVN sein?

Mit GitHub habe ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Und nach diesen Informationen können auch SVN-Clients zugreifen. 

Hab's gerade kurz ausprobiert aus Eclipse heraus. Checkout ok, commit ok


----------



## mrbela (19. Jun 2014)

Wenn ich mich hier kurz einklinken darf, da ich gerade selbst auf der Suche nach einer -wenn möglich- kostenlosen Versionsverwaltung bin.

Ich habe mal GitHub installiert und es ausprobiert. Problem hierbei ist, finde ich, dass der Code öffentlich zugänglich ist, außer man zahlt was.. Das mag für manche Projekte (OpenSource etc.) gut sein, aber für private Zwecke völlig unbrauchbar.

Da ich nur kleinere Projekte habe, bräuchte ich keinen eigenen Server oÄ. Es würde mir nur ein kleiner, privater Zugang reichen? Kennt ihr da nen guten Anbieter für sowas?

Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## turtle (19. Jun 2014)

> Das mag für manche Projekte (OpenSource etc.) gut sein, aber für private Zwecke völlig unbrauchbar.


Diese Einschätzung liegt doch wohl eindeutig beim Nutzer, oder?


----------



## Ruzmanz (19. Jun 2014)

Siehe: http://www.java-forum.org/softwaree...assenaustausch-kollegen-projekt-arbeiten.html (GIT)


----------



## Ruzmanz (19. Jun 2014)

PS: Wenn man auf GIT setzt hat man evtl. noch ein Backup vom kompletten Repository auf der Festplatte. Falls sowas passiert: DDoS-Angriff zwingt Hosting-Anbieter Code Spaces zum Aufgeben | heise Security :noe:


----------



## ChristianK (20. Jun 2014)

Bitbucket? Der bietet auch private Repos an.

Btw: Wenn du git verwendest hast du so oder so immer ein "Backup" des Repos lokal - das ist ja der Sinn von git.


----------



## mrbela (20. Jun 2014)

Dass ich das mal abschließend ganz verstehe. Auf der offiziellen Git-Homepage (Git) kann man sich Git runterladen.. Das bedeutet aber noch nicht, dass man dann in der Lage ist, sich auf dem eigenen Rechner Repositories anzulegen oder?


----------



## ChristianK (21. Jun 2014)

Doch. Wenn du dir git heruntergeladen hast, kannst du Repos anlegen. Für ein Repo brauchst du keinen Server.

Eine sehr gute Einführung zu git findest du unter Git


----------

